# mojave spider X yellow belly pastel?



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

what would be the offspring from this breeding 
thanks


----------



## pete sed (Feb 4, 2008)

normal
spider
yellowbelly
pastel
mojave
pastave
pastel yellow belly
mojave yellowbelly
pastel yellow belly mojave
bee
mojave spider 
yellow belly spider
mojave yellowbelly spider
pastel yellowbelly spider
pastel mojave spider
pastel yellowbelly mojave spider

think thats all.... my mind went dead half way thru


----------



## nikko_cali (Jan 5, 2009)

i could be mistaken(i don't breed the ball pythons), but i think with those two you can get a blue eyed leucistic.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

nikko_cali said:


> i could be mistaken(i don't breed the ball pythons), but i think with those two you can get a blue eyed leucistic.


dont think so

with the mojave youd need to put a lesser or butter or indeed a blue eyed leucy


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

would be a kick ass pairing for sure, with a 1 in 16 shot at each of those animals i think?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks i thought that i would get the above morphs but had to double check hopefully be making some money this year!!!!!
wooohoooooooooo


----------

